# Inspired by Woodturning Design



## Brooks803 (Nov 3, 2011)

Especially George Watkins' article on turning a box. Thanks George! The instructions were easy to follow and I'm super happy with my outcome! The blank is of my own design. However, it's Alumilite! I wasn't confident enough to try it with PR. I haven't really done any turning other than pens and the occassional bottle stopper so my skills aren't very good with larger turnings. One thing I learned, and you can really see it in the pix, is that I needed to use more pressure and probably needed to leave it in the pot longer. I used 40lbs for about 3hrs and I still ended up with tiny pin holes all throughout the blanks. That's those little white specs that look like dust. Even with that I'm still super happy with my results. I made this one for my wife (She loves Purple!). On a special note, besides my parting tool, I only used 1 tool to turn the entire box. That was my grandfathers round nose scraper that I inherited when he passed when I was 10. I've never really used it before, but I was thinking of him while turning this so I found it fitting  . So thanks for looking everyone. Comments/Thoughts always appreciated!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 3, 2011)

Why did you choose a Alumilite? I was turning several blanks last weekend. Most were your PR :wink: but I did two that were Alumilite. I thought to myself how much better I like the PR than the Alumilite. By the way really great job. I like the box and really neat that the scraper brought you fond memories.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful job! What I find with Alumilite is that if you wait to long to get it in the pressure pot, you will get those pin holes. 40 lbs is enough pressure and 3 hours is way more than enough time for it to set up. You are inspiring me to do something with those extras of resin I have in cups sitting around my shop.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow that looks nice. Love the purple & white.


----------



## crabcreekind (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet BOx! i really like the splattered paint effect


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 4, 2011)

Why not fill the pin holes with CA while turning.  Then when you polish it they will not be visible.  Just like doing a pen when there might be pin holes exposed by the turning.


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad you liked the article Johnathon and congratulations on your first box.

I really like the effect of depth and layers you get in your blanks- I hope to get to turn some soon.


----------



## el_d (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent work Jonathan....


----------



## vb-matt-36 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is stunning!! I very rarely comment on posts but I couldn't pass by and not congratulate you on this lovely pot, you should be proud of yourself and your wife is very lucky to be given such a fine piece of work!! regards Matt.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Job Johnathon! The colors are stunning! Hopefully every time you see this box in the future your memories will return.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 4, 2011)

good job Jonathon. The box that I did was turned with the same tools. Your wife should be happy.


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done, Johnathon! I have a few girls in my life that would adore that!! They are CRAZY about purple, too!


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 4, 2011)

That is stunning.  Great job.  I bet a blank like that would make an awesome pen too!


----------



## animefan (Nov 4, 2011)

A nice box with plenty of fond memories.


----------



## EarlD (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks great Jonathon.  What size is it?  I can't tell from the pics.  Try black shoe polish on the pin holes.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job MC!!  I've got a few piece of wood that have been waiting for me to turn into my first box or bowl.  The acrylic looks awesome, I like it!


----------



## JF36 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job. I personally like the look of the white freckles it makes it look more interesting.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 4, 2011)

Great looking box! I really like that cast, and the shape of it as well.  A few years back, Chris Stott gave a box turning demo at a woodturning club and I was hooked form then on.  Looks great form here, but then again we are our own hardest critic.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!



Richard Gibson said:


> Why did you choose a Alumilite? I was turning several blanks last weekend. Most were your PR :wink: but I did two that were Alumilite. I thought to myself how much better I like the PR than the Alumilite. By the way really great job. I like the box and really neat that the scraper brought you fond memories.


 
Mainly bc it's less likely to shatter if I get a catch. I prefer to turn PR but I don't have the confidence to turn somthing that big in straight PR. I give those blanks to my friend Russell to turn :devil:



Buzzzz4 said:


> Beautiful job! What I find with Alumilite is that if you wait to long to get it in the pressure pot, you will get those pin holes. 40 lbs is enough pressure and 3 hours is way more than enough time for it to set up. You are inspiring me to do something with those extras of resin I have in cups sitting around my shop.


 
Good to know, thanks Eric. I'll probably make a couple more blanks and I'll try to get them in the pot faster (I already have to move like lightning just to get all the darn colors in there!)



George Watkins said:


> Glad you liked the article Johnathon and congratulations on your first box.
> 
> I really like the effect of depth and layers you get in your blanks- I hope to get to turn some soon.


 
Thanks George! I wouldn't have even tried it if I hadn't read your article.




Russell Eaton said:


> good job Jonathon. The box that I did was turned with the same tools. Your wife should be happy.


 
Thanks Russell. She is VERY happy! 



EarlD said:


> Looks great Jonathon. What size is it? I can't tell from the pics. Try black shoe polish on the pin holes.


 
Thanks Earl, this one is approx 3" wide and just under 3" high. I'll see if the wife wants me to try the shoe polish or not. Thanks for the tip.


----------

